# . ?

## Natallja

,.  .      (     ),  .      .
   ,          "  ".
             .      ?

----------


## -7

> .      ?


  ...  .
   !     :Wink:

----------


## Natallja

, ,   ,   ,    -  ?

----------

,    ,    . ,          .             .

----------


## lstars

> ,.  .      (     ),  .      .
>    ,          "  ".
>              .      ?


   ""    ,      ,     .       , .             , 3   - 2 ?

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/law/?128300
 -

----------


## lstars

,        ,       .   .       ,   2   ?

----------


## Natallja

.     , ,            :
1.     (  .   -   - ,.        ,     .    -    )
2.   (      )  

  .       ! -  .

----------

,           ,        .       ,  -        .      ,   -  - ,   . 
   .

----------


## nastya1507

!        .     ,   4,  .   ( ,   .) ,  .     /.      1500  ,     !    .    .    ,  ,   !          ,     . ,     ?   (  )       !     ?  ?!      ,   ....  ....

----------


## .

?

----------


## _

: 
    -    , -   .     .     ,      ,  .   :   -  .       ,     . ,          .    , ,       .   ,  .         .   ,          . ,  ,   ,   .
   ,   ,    ,    .      .
       " ". 
  ,            ?
.

----------


## Napalm

, .     .  .    , ..     ,         .

----------

> ,.  .      (     ),  .      .
>    ,          "  ".
>              .      ?


  ,    .   ,  ,           ,          .

----------

> , .     .  .    , ..     ,         .


    ?

----------


## _sinner_

.  .          3  ( )      .   2           (      )            .        .        "  "      .   8 .    .

----------

.   ,  .  :        ,  - .     ,          /     . :           /    ?      ,    ,         , ,      .    ,               /  15 .. 
           ,    /  ,    :            2010 .                 1/300  ,      .
    .  .

----------

> /


 ,    .


> /


   ,  .

----------


## 2007

> /    ?


 .

----------

:      ""?      ""            .      .                ?           ,   ""      20  ,   .

----------

.
     :   .  ,  .
       .
     .    , ..      .            ,      .

----------

?  ,         ,        ?

----------

> .


.

     "   ".           ,     -,       ,    .           "",      ( )   "",     .

----------

> :      ""?      ""            .      .                ?           ,   ""      20  ,   .



ϻ  27, 2010 >   >  , 
  .       ,    

     ,      ,          , ,   ,  .

          ,   ,      .                    .     ,     .    .

    .        ,           .          . ,      .


:        02.06.10  -40/5347-10
 :   ,  ,

----------

> ?  ,         ,        ?

----------

> .
> 
>      "   ".           ,     -,       ,    .           "",      ( )   "",     .


   .      ,      .
     ,    .
     -   ,           . ..   ,           ,    ,  .     ,         . 
    ,      ,    . 
 ,           , , ,

----------

> ϻ  27, 2010 >   >  , 
>   .       ,


   ?                ?

----------

> ,


.

** .

----------

4 .    .       2    .      ,             .    8,   15.
       ,     .
               4       ,           .
                  ?

----------

> 


   ?      /? ,  .    , ?

----------


## Mr.NOBODY

!         :     (..    ,   1.5        )                (     2 ),    (   2 )    ()      ,   -     (      )              .             -   \      .      ? ?      - !!!!!!      ,   ....    ,    .
  .

----------

,   .

----------

.       3  ,               ,    3        ,     .

----------

!
   2 ,  2  2  9-00  20-00.    ,   +,        ,   15000. -,  ,                  .           ,        - .   ,    ,      .       ( ).     ?   ,    ?     ?

----------

.    .      2007.  .     .     .       .  ,  .   .    , ,         .      ,         .    ?      ?     -      ?
  .  ,       3 .      2008.      2008.,    6 .   4 .   3    .     ?  ,          ?     ?

----------

,     ,  .    , .   ,   ,     .  1,5  ,     ,   .             .       ,    ,   .
.  ,  . ,    ,   ,   !  .     
   ,     ,   ,     ,      ??!!!  ,  , ,   .      ,  ?

----------

,       ?   ...    .       ?   ?   ,    -    ,    ,    .      !, ,    -  !      .         ,    ?

----------

> ,


  .
  , ;       "",        ? 
         ,    ? 

  ,     ( , ),    -  .
      "    ".   ?

----------


## mln

**,    -    -  . ,  _________________,     ,   -    . 
     ,      ?

----------


## Nephila

> .    .      2007.  .     .     .       .  ,  .   .    , ,         .      ,         .    ?      ?     -      ?
>   .  ,       3 .      2008.      2008.,    6 .   4 .   3    .     ?  ,          ?     ?


       ?!!!     ?!!!   ?! .....          ,          ... 50   )

----------


## Nephila

> ?!!!     ?!!!   ?! .....


   ?!!

 :       )))

----------


## mln

> ,     ( , ),    -  .


 :yes:    ,       .

----------


## Nephila

...     ...     :Redface:

----------


## mln

,    ,     .      ,    .  
 ,     ,  ,               .        **                    . 

   . 67        .

----------

> ,     ,  .    , .   ,   ,     .  1,5  ,     ,   .             .       ,    ,   .
> .  ,  . ,    ,   ,   !  .     
>    ,     ,   ,     ,      ??!!!  ,  , ,   .      ,  ?


    ,  1,5               ,     3       ,        .          .    .          .       .              .              .                     !!!              .     20%        .            ( )     !

----------

> !         :     (..    ,   1.5        )                (     2 ),    (   2 )    ()      ,   -     (      )              .             -   \      .      ? ?      - !!!!!!      ,   ....    ,    .
>   .


       .      .     .

----------

> .


...    3  ,     ...   ,     ,     20- ...      . ,       ,   ... ,   ,     !
*mln*,     .   ,    .   ...
 ,  ,  ... :Wink:

----------


## mln

> .   ,    .


      (""     ),    ,        .  
   ,     .         11.        9  (. .  63-71) . 67 ?

----------


## mln

> ...


        , ,     ..... - http://www.zsmk.ru/perspolicy.jsp 
      . _    ,  ,     ._ 
   ,    . 



	  -

----------


## COSHASA

.

----------


## COSHASA

. 20%  .   .
**,

----------


## mln

..... :Big Grin: 



> . 20%  .   .





> .      .     .

----------


## .

:Wink:

----------

!!!   ,        ,          .         27 ,  11 ,     9   22 ,   13     ,        ,     2  .    ?

----------


## .

.       :Frown:

----------

.    .        ... (  2 .)      ...    :Smilie:

----------

.    .        ... (  2 .)      ...

----------

**, .    .        ... (  2 .)      ...

----------


## Dinchik

> ... (  2 .)


    ,    ,    ,   .    ,   .   ,    ,   ,  .          .           ,     .    3   .       3  -   .

----------

,       ,      2  ,      (.     )           ,           ,    .  ???

----------


## .

.

----------

.     .     ,           .       .   , .     ,   30.000 ,     .       .    ,...      ,   ,    ,     .     .        ,        23.07.2012.  24.07.2013.           .      ,      ?      ,,    .         ...

----------


## 2007

> ,      ?


 .
 , , ,  .

----------

> , ,   ,   ,    -  ?


   - .  3     .   ,   ,    ,         .-    , , !

----------


## )

!  (    (   ..) )    2013 .,    !   ,..   (   )        !       !!!   ,  ??  )

----------

?

----------


## Storn

> ?


        ?

----------

,  .
  18

----------

